# Minecraft mehr Ram zuweißen Problem



## bluecreeper (13. Apr 2014)

Hallo,
ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich es in das richte Forum reinscheibe aber ok
Ich habe ein Problem mit Minecraft ich kann irgendwie nicht mehr als 1 GB Ram zuweißen
immer wenn ich es im Launcher zuweiße bei JVM Argument: -Xmx4G
dann komme in der Console

```
[14:30:54 INFO]: Getting syncinfo for selected version
[14:30:54 INFO]: Queueing library & version downloads
[14:30:54 INFO]: Download job 'Version & Libraries' started (16 threads, 28 files)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\libraryjavasound\20101123\libraryjavasound-20101123.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\io\netty\netty-all\4.0.10.Final\netty-all-4.0.10.Final.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\logging\log4j\log4j-core\2.0-beta9\log4j-core-2.0-beta9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\commons-io\commons-io\2.4\commons-io-2.4.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\logging\log4j\log4j-api\2.0-beta9\log4j-api-2.0-beta9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\tv\twitch\twitch-platform\5.16\twitch-platform-5.16-natives-windows-32.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\lwjgl\lwjgl\lwjgl_util\2.9.1\lwjgl_util-2.9.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\commons\commons-lang3\3.1\commons-lang3-3.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\commons-codec\commons-codec\1.9\commons-codec-1.9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\codecjorbis\20101023\codecjorbis-20101023.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\java\jinput\jinput-platform\2.0.5\jinput-platform-2.0.5-natives-windows.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\java\jinput\jinput\2.0.5\jinput-2.0.5.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\librarylwjglopenal\20100824\librarylwjglopenal-20100824.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\java\jutils\jutils\1.0.0\jutils-1.0.0.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\sf\jopt-simple\jopt-simple\4.5\jopt-simple-4.5.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:54 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\lwjgl\lwjgl\lwjgl\2.9.1\lwjgl-2.9.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Download job 'Resources' skipped as there are no files to download
[14:30:55 INFO]: Job 'Resources' finished successfully (took 0:00:00.000)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\lwjgl\lwjgl\lwjgl\2.9.1\lwjgl-2.9.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\io\netty\netty-all\4.0.10.Final\netty-all-4.0.10.Final.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\java\jinput\jinput\2.0.5\jinput-2.0.5.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\sf\jopt-simple\jopt-simple\4.5\jopt-simple-4.5.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\java\jutils\jutils\1.0.0\jutils-1.0.0.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\commons\commons-lang3\3.1\commons-lang3-3.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\lwjgl\lwjgl\lwjgl-platform\2.9.1\lwjgl-platform-2.9.1-natives-windows.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\codecwav\20101023\codecwav-20101023.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\librarylwjglopenal\20100824\librarylwjglopenal-20100824.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\java\jinput\jinput-platform\2.0.5\jinput-platform-2.0.5-natives-windows.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\tv\twitch\twitch-external-platform\4.5\twitch-external-platform-4.5-natives-windows-32.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\java3d\vecmath\1.3.1\vecmath-1.3.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\tv\twitch\twitch\5.16\twitch-5.16.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\tv\twitch\twitch\5.16\twitch-5.16.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\mojang\authlib\1.5.12\authlib-1.5.12.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\mojang\authlib\1.5.12\authlib-1.5.12.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\ibm\icu\icu4j-core-mojang\51.2\icu4j-core-mojang-51.2.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\java3d\vecmath\1.3.1\vecmath-1.3.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\sf\trove4j\trove4j\3.0.3\trove4j-3.0.3.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\lwjgl\lwjgl\lwjgl-platform\2.9.1\lwjgl-platform-2.9.1-natives-windows.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\google\code\gson\gson\2.2.4\gson-2.2.4.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\google\code\gson\gson\2.2.4\gson-2.2.4.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\google\guava\guava\15.0\guava-15.0.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\ibm\icu\icu4j-core-mojang\51.2\icu4j-core-mojang-51.2.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\soundsystem\20120107\soundsystem-20120107.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\soundsystem\20120107\soundsystem-20120107.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Attempting to download C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\versions\1.7.8\1.7.8.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\sf\trove4j\trove4j\3.0.3\trove4j-3.0.3.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\codecwav\20101023\codecwav-20101023.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\logging\log4j\log4j-core\2.0-beta9\log4j-core-2.0-beta9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\google\guava\guava\15.0\guava-15.0.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\tv\twitch\twitch-platform\5.16\twitch-platform-5.16-natives-windows-32.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\lwjgl\lwjgl\lwjgl_util\2.9.1\lwjgl_util-2.9.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\commons-codec\commons-codec\1.9\commons-codec-1.9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\codecjorbis\20101023\codecjorbis-20101023.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\commons-io\commons-io\2.4\commons-io-2.4.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\logging\log4j\log4j-api\2.0-beta9\log4j-api-2.0-beta9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\libraryjavasound\20101123\libraryjavasound-20101123.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\tv\twitch\twitch-external-platform\4.5\twitch-external-platform-4.5-natives-windows-32.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[14:30:55 INFO]: Finished downloading C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\versions\1.7.8\1.7.8.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Used own copy as it matched etag
[14:30:55 INFO]: Job 'Version & Libraries' finished successfully (took 0:00:01.013)
[14:30:55 INFO]: Launching game
[14:30:55 INFO]: Looking for old natives & assets to clean up...
[14:30:55 INFO]: Unpacking natives to C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\versions\1.7.8\1.7.8-natives-7754122300825
[14:30:56 INFO]: Launching in C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[14:30:56 INFO]: Half command: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe -XX:HeapDumpPath=MojangTricksIntelDriversForPerformance_javaw.exe_minecraft.exe.heapdump -Xmx4G -Djava.library.path=C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\versions\1.7.8\1.7.8-natives-7754122300825 -cp C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\java3d\vecmath\1.3.1\vecmath-1.3.1.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\sf\trove4j\trove4j\3.0.3\trove4j-3.0.3.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\ibm\icu\icu4j-core-mojang\51.2\icu4j-core-mojang-51.2.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\sf\jopt-simple\jopt-simple\4.5\jopt-simple-4.5.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\codecjorbis\20101023\codecjorbis-20101023.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\codecwav\20101023\codecwav-20101023.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\libraryjavasound\20101123\libraryjavasound-20101123.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\librarylwjglopenal\20100824\librarylwjglopenal-20100824.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\paulscode\soundsystem\20120107\soundsystem-20120107.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\io\netty\netty-all\4.0.10.Final\netty-all-4.0.10.Final.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\google\guava\guava\15.0\guava-15.0.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\commons\commons-lang3\3.1\commons-lang3-3.1.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\commons-io\commons-io\2.4\commons-io-2.4.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\commons-codec\commons-codec\1.9\commons-codec-1.9.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\java\jinput\jinput\2.0.5\jinput-2.0.5.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\net\java\jutils\jutils\1.0.0\jutils-1.0.0.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\google\code\gson\gson\2.2.4\gson-2.2.4.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\com\mojang\authlib\1.5.12\authlib-1.5.12.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\logging\log4j\log4j-api\2.0-beta9\log4j-api-2.0-beta9.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\apache\logging\log4j\log4j-core\2.0-beta9\log4j-core-2.0-beta9.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\lwjgl\lwjgl\lwjgl\2.9.1\lwjgl-2.9.1.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\org\lwjgl\lwjgl\lwjgl_util\2.9.1\lwjgl_util-2.9.1.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\libraries\tv\twitch\twitch\5.16\twitch-5.16.jar;C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\versions\1.7.8\1.7.8.jar net.minecraft.client.main.Main
[14:30:57 INFO]: Client> Invalid maximum heap size: -Xmx4G
[14:30:57 INFO]: Client> The specified size exceeds the maximum representable size.
[14:30:57 ERROR]: Game ended with bad state (exit code 1)
[14:30:57 INFO]: Deleting C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\versions\1.7.8\1.7.8-natives-7754122300825
[14:30:57 INFO]: Ignoring visibility rule and showing launcher due to a game crash
```
Und es Öffnet sich ein Fenster mit
java virtual machine launcher
Error: could not create the java virtual machine.
Error: a fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.

Habe es schon bei mehreren Launchern Probiert es geht bei keinen.
mache ich etwas falsch?

LG Bluecreeper


----------

